# nanny seeking work



## lindavdriet (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi
I am a South African lady, 47. Been living in Greece for 10 years. I am looking for a position as a nanny/babysitter preferably for 0 - 12 months. I have my own car and I live close to the airport.
Linda


----------

